# Top Sirloin roast



## john pen (Sep 23, 2008)

Ive got a small (4.5lbs) top sirloin roast Im doing for dinner tonight. My plan is to do it on the WSM....pull around 125, let it rest and slice it thin for sammies... Questions, comments concerns...other/better ideas ??


----------



## Griff (Sep 23, 2008)

That's exactly how I'd do it, John.


----------



## john pen (Sep 23, 2008)

Any rough idea on time ? I was thinking around 3 or 4 hours ..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 23, 2008)

John that's a great cut for the reverse sear method.......cook @ 250º until internal temp hits 110º, remove from heat and tent with foil and crank the heat to 450º range and pull at desired doneness...  This will give you a consistent doneness throughout the cut as well as a nice crust .

For convenience you can just remove the mid section of the WSM and sear on the bottom portion.


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 23, 2008)

I only have one comment... Tell us how it comes out... Pics. Video, Etc..Can't wait chopper....


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 23, 2008)

Im with Sapo on this one!


----------



## john pen (Sep 23, 2008)

Its on..rubbed with Billy Bobs beef master rub....


----------



## john a (Sep 23, 2008)

We are waiting with our tongues hanging out.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Sep 23, 2008)

Come on! Come on! I'm eating ground beef tacos over here for crying out loud!


----------



## john pen (Sep 23, 2008)

well, the roast went a little longer than I had wanted. Ended up going on a fire call and when I got back, the roast was at 140..it was more med rare/med well.... But it was still tender and juicy. Will definetly do another of these. Had it with corn and leftover tomato salad..


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks great JP!
How about the 'mater salad recipe?


----------



## Unity (Sep 23, 2008)

That does look good. I'll bet it tasted good, too, even if it was a little less pink than you planned.

--John


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 23, 2008)

That looked great John! I almost lost some steaks the other night due to a fire call, had to explain the second part of a reverse sear to my wife as I was running out the door. She pulled it off perfect!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> That looked great John! I almost lost some steaks the other night due to a fire call, had to explain the second part of a reverse sear to my wife as I was running out the door. She pulled it off perfect!


No pics = no fire call, and/or....no saved steaks.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 23, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Does that help?


----------



## Unity (Sep 23, 2008)

Now Puff feels silly, doubting you like that. 

--John


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Sep 23, 2008)

Cut the guy some slack. "Had to make a fire call" means it was turning out bad and he had to bail so he had an excuse. Imagin all your fire buddies ragging your azz for weeks on end. Not good.

You know I'm kidding. 

Good job!


----------



## john pen (Sep 23, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looks great JP!
> How about the 'mater salad recipe?


http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6005


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Sep 23, 2008)

Anybody else wonder why that fire picture had a 2006 copyright?


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> Anybody else wonder why that fire picture had a 2006 copyright?


LOL!


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Sep 23, 2008)

Shame on you lying to us with that picture  I like the way the roast turned out myself.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks great to me JP


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 24, 2008)

It's on my list.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 24, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> Anybody else wonder why that fire picture had a 2006 copyright?



He didn't say he wanted a picture of our fire (btw, it was an MVA, motorcycle vs. car) or a picture of food I cooked. Lets be specific here! :?       :twisted:  :roll:  8)


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 24, 2008)

John I will apologize for Nick hijacking your wonderful thread.


----------



## john pen (Sep 24, 2008)

And that suprises you ???? Id be offended if it didnt get hijacked...

I just wanted advise on cooking a roast..cchhheeezzzz


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 25, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> And that suprises you ???? Id be offended if it didnt get hijacked...
> I just wanted advise on cooking a roast..cchhheeezzzz


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 25, 2008)

This was Johns thread?


----------



## wittdog (Sep 25, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> This was Johns thread?


Wasn't this the..John is going to Oink again thread....but something came up :P


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 25, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with that? I can't stand when someone says ALL year they will go and then back out at the last minute! :roll: 
Now I will hide.........


----------



## wittdog (Sep 25, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See the good luck thread


----------



## john pen (Sep 25, 2008)

I was in for breakfast,,, apparently thats not happening..


----------



## wittdog (Sep 26, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> I was in for breakfast,,, apparently thats not happening..


I had money you woundn't show...Bruce and I will be hitting breakfast at the house on pancakes near my house...if you get up early sunday give me a call.... :roll:


----------



## john pen (Sep 26, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> john pen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Define "early".


----------

